# Can a healthy diet change someones appearence?



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I guess that's one reason why I try and keep a healthy diet, It makes me feel better inside and then I also hope it changes my appearance to something which is somewhat attractive from the outside.

Here is an example, I don't know if its diet or just genetics though..

Josh Pecks from Drake & Josh









Shia Labeouf


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I don't get it, is that the same person? 
If it is, it's still not all diet. Looks like he was a chumpy kid who outgrew his chubbiness when he hit puberty. That happens a lot. 
Diet does change appearance when it comes to weight, and also apparently colouring. If you eat a lot of colourful vegetables your skin absorbs carotenoids which makes you look more radiant (or orange if you go overboard). I think I read eating a low GI diet might also help prevent premature aging. But I think sun damage and smoking has more of an aging effect on skin than diet.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> I don't get it, is that the same person?
> If it is, it's still not all diet. Looks like he was a chumpy kid who outgrew his chubbiness when he hit puberty. That happens a lot.
> Diet does change appearance when it comes to weight, and also apparently colouring. If you eat a lot of colourful vegetables your skin absorbs carotenoids which makes you look more radiant (or orange if you go overboard). I think I read eating a low GI diet might also help prevent premature aging. But I think sun damage and smoking has more of an aging effect on skin than diet.


Yeah that's Josh Peck from Drake & Josh its the same person. He was still pretty fat during his teen years, its only after his 20th he started changing. Maybe it was the weight loss?
Ah I see there must be some physical benefits of a healthy diet though


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, the type of food you eat can indeed affect your appearance, specifically your skin, hair, nails, muscle mass, even your teeth. 

As for josh peck, his transformation in appearance isn't due solely to puberty. It was revealed in an interview that he completely changed his eating habits, plus started a workout routine. And stuck to it ever since, which is the key to his success.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

eating healthy + exercise = weight loss


----------

